# is your site down??



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

18:33 and cant get onto your site?


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

Hmm.. there seems to be something very wrong with the internet. I've just been emailed about 80 solarwinds alerts saying work can't access outside ip's. Also, my site is down too. O_O


----------



## rubbishboy (May 6, 2006)

www.cleanandshiny.co.uk isn't resolving, it looks like some of the fasthosts dns servers aren't reachable, maybe a there's a broken piece of string at one of the fasthosts data centres?


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

I think it probably could be. I've noticed some sites are up but their images aren;t working - perhaps because they are posted elsewhere.


----------



## mattbeef (Feb 7, 2007)

yea i noticed this earlier.

i dont know you try and spend your money and you cant even get onto the site you need


----------



## djohn (Mar 30, 2007)

Works fine for me.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Can't get on myself? 9.10am (18th)

EDIT: Working now!


----------



## stupidmonkfish (Sep 4, 2006)

not working for me as of 13:52, everytime i add something to the cart and click continue shopping it clears my cart, driving me nuts now as just want to spend some cash but "computer says nooooo" !!!!!


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

stupidmonkfish said:


> not working for me as of 13:52, everytime i add something to the cart and click continue shopping it clears my cart, driving me nuts now as just want to spend some cash but "computer says nooooo" !!!!!


Follow this link.

www.cleanandshiny.co.uk/help.asp

Its all to do with cookies being accepted by your browser.

Once you follow the instructions you should be sorted. :thumb:

Johnny


----------



## stupidmonkfish (Sep 4, 2006)

^^^ i just get error code 500, what do i need to do??


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

I think you need to do a reset of internet explorer including cookies etc

I have just tried the website and its there for me...

Johnny


----------



## wd40 (Jun 20, 2007)

Still not working (for me anyway !!!!) 

I`ll try later


----------

